# 2011 TCR Composite - upgrades and questions



## Earthpig (Apr 15, 2004)

Just bought a 2011 TCR Composite - $1499 plus a $150 gift card. I've been riding aluminum, scandium/carbon and steel road bikes for the last 10 years, so this is my first foray into a carbon (road) frame (I've owned a carbon mountain frame.) My one test ride on a different carbon bike (Scattante CFR) made me finally decide that it was time to finally join the 21st century. (My existing road bike is a frankenbike, built around a 2001 LeMond Tourmalet 853 frame and some Ultegra 9 speed components that are at least 9 years old.) 

I'd like to find out where I can save a little weight - my M/L came in at 18.6 lbs stock. I'm a relatively bigger guy (185 and falling) so I can't go stupid light. I'm going to swap over some parts from my current bike: wheelset (BWW Pure Race Superlight, Equip build), tires (Michelin Krylion Carbons), saddle (WTB Silverado with the ti rails), 105 brakes, and bar (FSA Wing Pro alloy compact.) I'm not sure what the weight savings is there, but the shop said that the wheels alone should take quite a bit of weight off (comparatively speaking.) I can't see many other places where I could easily shave some weight off the bike. Thoughts?

One last question - I have a Rival 10 speed crankset/BB on my existing bike - should I swap that one on in lieu of the 105, or leave the 105 on?


----------



## Fortordroad (Feb 11, 2012)

*Reynolds solitude*

You should consider the reynolds solitude wheelset if you are looking to save weight. I have had no troubles with them, and they are pretty strong. They aren't the lightest, around 1630g (with skewers), but they should still be an upgrade from your factory wheels. They are also stiff and not too expensive I think around $400-500. If you haven't abused your current wheels yet, you can probably sell them for maybe half that or a little more.


----------

